# Alternative for FM's Freedom Formula?



## jasperfigueroa (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,

I've been using FM's Freedom formula transfers for most of my designs. I like the way their cotton-only formula feels, but I'm not in love with the weight and feel of their athletic-poly/cotton formula - it's a bit heavy for fashionable designs. I've experimented with printing their cotton-only formula on poly-blends and experienced a little dye migration. 

What I'm hoping for is to find a printer that can print my designs (+4 colors and gradients) using a soft, light formula that can be applied to both cotton and poly-blends. Does anyone know of a printer that can do this?

I appreciate the help. I've attached some of my designs to give you a better idea of what I'm printing.

Cheers,

Jasper Ray Figueroa
jasperfigueroa.com
Founder | Owner 
Chimere LLC, DBA Fulfilled Design
fulfilleddesign.com


----------

